# Webstart: neue Version der Anwendung



## algorismi (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

soweit ich Webstart verstanden habe ist es ja so, jedes mal wenn die Anwendung gestartet wird, wird auch überprüft, ob eine neue Version vorhanden ist.
Nun ist meine Frage, wenn eine neue Version vorhanden ist, wird dann die komplette Anwendung nochmals neu heruntergeladen oder nur die Teile der Anwendung in denen es eine Veränderung gab??


danke im voraus
Algorismi


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Hängt von deiner JNLP ab. Wenn du die Anwendung auf meherer jars aufgeteilt hast, dann kann partiell aktualisiert werden. Wenn alles in einer jar ist, hast du Pech


----------



## algorismi (11. Nov 2009)

Kann man das denn auch irgendwo offziell nach lesen bei sun?


----------



## Wildcard (12. Nov 2009)

Java Web Start - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)


----------



## algorismi (12. Nov 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Java Web Start - Frequently Asked Questions (FAQ)




vielen dank


----------

